# She gets here Thursday-We cant wait.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Her sisters came out today, along with their kids, and cleaned the house to their satisfaction.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Gonna be good times!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats, Bill!!!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

happy for you Bill!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Long time c_ _ _ _, er comeing lol


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Who?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy for you and her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> Who?


His ex wife is moving in.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> His ex wife is moving in.


When you say it like that, it takes all the mystery out of it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bill is an exception; to most men those would be fighting words.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> When you say it like that, it takes all the mystery out of it.


Bill adds enough "mystery" without any help from me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought she was already there..


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought you disliked your ex wife?lol. Didn't you learn the first time? Go down to the bingo hall and find yourself a new lady


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's my understanding that she's not all that healthy, and he's going to do a lot of care giving.

Hey Bill: there's ways to get paid for caregiving for someone living in your home...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> I thought you disliked your ex wife?lol. Didn't you learn the first time? Go down to the bingo hall and find yourself a new lady


Bill is getting what he wants out of having her there. The companionship of someone he knows, someone to share some of the financial burdens and in return, he is going to give her a better life and more. He loves her enough to share the later years in life. He does not have to be in love with her. I think he is doing something pretty special.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

For some reason I too thought she had already gotten to come home. Did you get the heat all figured out? Hadn’t read anything on it so curious minds and all.

Glad she got well enough to come back Bill. Just in time for spring and nicer weather.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

glad to hear it, Bill!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

As an aside - my ex moved in with me about 5 years ago. It lasted for about a year as all the daily little reasons cropped back up. He now lives with his sister....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been thinking the same thing WM but didn't want to throw cold water on it. this will likely be different though because she is confined to the bed I believe.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You've about covered it Pwife.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> You've about covered it Pwife.


Good luck Bill. You have taken on a big task and I want it to work out well for both of you.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

U got the house cleaned Bill??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Her sisters and one of thems girls came last Sat along with DD and cleaned it to ther specifications.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This is good news indeed! I am thrilled for you both! 

I love your thread title!!


.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Great! I hope both of you are happy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im to have a host of people here to brin g and set up a new bed and a Hoyer Lift and some other stuff for her. ALSO DD is coming also, always a treat for me when any of the kids come. Hope will see more of them now that were together.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im to have a host of people here to brin g and set up a new bed and a Hoyer Lift and some other stuff for her. ALSO DD is coming also, always a treat for me when any of the kids come. Hope will see more of them now that were together.


That would be awesome! Best wishes for all of you.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Wishing you only the best....takes a good man to do what your doing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DD just called. She had to pay rent on a bed and lift $250 for 2 weeks, while we wait for the state to approve it and take over paying the rent.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> DD just called. She had to pay rent on a bed and lift $250 for 2 weeks, while we wait for the state to approve it and take over paying the rent.


What the heck do these things cost to get that much rent out of them?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> What the heck do these things cost to get that much rent out of them?


I imagine quite a lot. Modern medical beds can do everything but say "gesundheit" when you sneeze.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Buy one if state will not pay for it.
https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org...bed&sort=rel&search_distance=150&postal=73120


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

they cost quite a penny for the actual bed with the lift. I have just an electric bed with a massager etc and that was close to 4000


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

And she needs a bariatric bed AND bariatric lift.

BUT...when DH was on O2, it ran $82 month for a rented concentrator. I found one in good condition for $100 that had been used for making beer...or wine...forget now... paid $25 to have it checked and cleaned. Still have it. Don't have him.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

When my Pat was near the end we had oxygen bottles and a big concentrator, big as a suitcase. Now they are brief-case sized.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A thousand dollars at Amazon will put you in a hospital bed with most of the bells and whistles. An angry bull out in the pasture will do it for free...…

Best wishes, 
Bill...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ox, the concentrator I have is one of the suitcase size. They did have the briefcase size ones then, mainly used for travel, but they were expensive. Was in the medical supply store just yesterday and they now have a concentrator slightly larger than a can of Clubman talc. No idea how well it works.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

She has 2 of the concentrators.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Are they portable, or does she have the small tanks for travel and shopping?

If you have no tanks you must have a spare concentrator and emergency power.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

In 2000 while moving here I stopped at an old friends to say bye and wish him luck. When I arrived at his house he was pulling a concentrater behind himself going outside for a smoke. I decided that day to quit smoking the first 6 months was hell I even switched to Skoal for 3 months then gave it all up. For probably the first year if anyone lit up I would stand close, now if I'm near an active smoker I get a bad headache


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Back when Dh was first put on O2, I told him (in the doctor's office) that he needed to decide what he wanted more, O2 or cigarettes, and no more cigarettes IN the house, or O2 OUTSIDE of the house...I didn't want any explosions. Doctor said that was a fairy tale, HE'D never known it to happen. We were BOTH able to tell him that we'd been to an estate sale the weekend before of a woman who smoked and was on O2....she blew out one end of her house and died in the process.

I've always thought that smoking and being on oxygen was like tossing a cup of gasoline on a fire with one hand, and tossing a cup of water on the fire with the other hand.

For the record, BILL! I know your wife doesn't smoke!

Bill, they DID leave bottles too, didn't they? DH had some of the smaller bottles (maybe 3" tall) for traveling or when we had to go somewhere, and then they put one big sucker (seemed to be well over 5' tall) in the basement in case the electricity went out for a long period of time. All this along with the concentrator.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I never smoked but worked with smokers all around me. I suspect it played havoc with my lungs. Short of breath all the time. In those days smokers could blow smoke in your face all day at work and it did no good to complain. 

However. I'm here and almost all of them are dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

When our power went out I had to fire up the generator. The O2 company could not get to us to bring more tanks and we had only the big concentrator. I was not about to run those tanks down if I could help it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes we got around 3 of those tanks


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How is it going Bill? I bet you are a lot busier these days.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> We were BOTH able to tell him that we'd been to an estate sale the weekend before of a woman who smoked and was on O2....she blew out one end of her house and died in the process.


Oxygen alone couldn't cause an explosion.
There would have had to have been a fuel source.
I'd suspect gas was the real problem because Oxygen by itself is safe.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Hospital safety 101: Fuel source can be clothing. The fire will not stop until the oxygen no longer is against the fuel source. Also if a patient on oxygen wishes to smoke then the oxygen is first removed and also the nurse is to be sitting by the bed until the smoking is finished to make certain that the oxygen is not used until the cigarette is finished.

I have heard that to get an explosion that containment is needed. Shut doors perhaps?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If the fire goes down the cannula into the tank, there's your containment.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Mon; fire will not travel down the cannula unless the cannula itself is burning. Fuel and oxygen must be in contact. I suspect that there was an accumulation of some gas in the house and the oxygen made it blow when something ignited it And yes, the difference between fire and explosion is containment and speed of ignition.

Dynamite will burn; hit it with a hammer and speed of ignition is almost instantaneous. A closed house on fire will flash if doors are opened and oxygen becomes available to the fire.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, folks have been on oxygen for a very long time. It is perfectly safe for your ex to use oxygen, as long as the usual safety procedures are used. Mostly that means to not use oxygen next to a fire.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

The point being, it is not wise to be on O2 AND smoke at the same time, since lighting a cigarette involves an open flame (at max) 3.5 inches from said O2 cannula. Doesn't always blow up, but then again when it does, it's only once for THAT person.

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Frogmammy is correct!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill, If she is on oxygen, cigarettes are a big no-n0 anyway---they make her lungs worse. Give her something else to occupy her mind and time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

She has never smoked, and I haven't in 25yrs. Its going as good as hoped. We love each other and that sure helps. IF I could just get her to quit looking at her puter after I go to bed. it lights up the room


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Get a sleeping mask.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

For him or her ?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

She's not sleeping, so it's for him.

Could also try one of those folding "screens" that they use to divide a room...place it so the light can't be seen from where you're sleeping, maybe nearer to you, than her. Or, I guess she could just set it in a box and redirect light away from you that way.

Mon


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Your wife should have a casework from hospital or nursing home. The bed and lift and anyother medical divice should be paid for by Medicaid or Medicare and in place before she comes home. It's way cheaper for the gov to have people taken care of at home. She should all so have a visiting nurse covered as well


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill; That light really is as pain in the rear, but not worth fighting over. I have a very light night cap that I pull down over my eyes until the room is dark. Then I either push if up on my forehead or put the cap under my pillow.,, Mine has her computer in the dining room, but she wants to sit up in bed and read before she goes to sleep.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I bet she doesn't sleep well unless she takes something. Starting about 2 hours before bedtime, no blue lights (TV, computer, cell phone).


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait, I thought she had moved in and then back out because of it not working out or something? And she is moving in as in you are taking care of her as in caregiver? You really need to get hold of the state because you can get paid for being a caregiver. And something bout oxygen?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Wait, I thought she had moved in and then back out because of it not working out or something? And she is moving in as in you are taking care of her as in caregiver? You really need to get hold of the state because you can get paid for being a caregiver. And something bout oxygen?


I think they have that covered. A nephew or relitive is going to be the paid caretaker


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Right.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You’re a good feller ffb, I don’t care what everybody else says about you.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

vicker said:


> You’re a good feller ffb, I don’t care what everybody else says about you.



Glad to see you Vicker!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you Vick. My DD says that taking care of her is worse than taking care of her 2yr old lol


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

You are my hero, Bill!!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like things are going good so far. Glad that’s so.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Things are (so far) going great. I clean her crap, she takes a nap, I dump her piss, and do this and this. Shes quieter at night now, but has twice now, once this morning, yelled COME IN, while im still necked in bed, to no one who is here. She dreams it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, sounds friendly!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

as long as everything goes her way lol


----------

